# Some Videos of mine.



## Benelli Slinger (Nov 13, 2010)

I want to be upfront with a warning that my videos are pretty raw and my language when I am afield can be alittle coarse to say the least. If it offends you, you have my most humble apologies. I will not embed these videos for the reason listed above.

I have a "headcam" that offers a pretty cool vantage point, and also can be a massive pain to film with hehe. Ive made a couple vids in the past week or 2 and have been fortunate to get 2 triples on the headcam.

A days hunt - solo -





A triple...alittle iffy on the camera work





A day of hunting with a buddy, with a really clean triple on cam





Should be alot more videos coming this year.
Let me know whatcha think!


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

i like the first video alot. Needless to say, i've said some of the same things while hunting. They are'nt cuss words...they are simply sentence enhancers.


----------



## Choclabmax (Nov 4, 2010)

3 stars..if i was in on the shootin 5 :beer:


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

Really? Thats it? Ive seen better videos come out of the school for the blind and def! uke:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

waterfowler22 said:


> Really? Thats it? Ive seen better videos come out of the school for the blind and def! uke:


What is your deal? Calling people posers, and saying there videos are bad?

Get a life!

Cool videos man!


----------



## ddc (Jun 18, 2010)

Liked the first one reminded me alot of my hunts.


----------



## khan2073 (May 7, 2011)

I think the least you should do is discourage someone. i think the videos are really cool. And this is a sharing place and not a flaring place...is it? :sniper: :rollin:


----------



## buckyballs81 (May 18, 2011)

nice man. i gotta get me a better cam.


----------

